# career



## mauler (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

I am thinking of emigrating to one of the greek islands, maybe crete, but would need a year round career, does anyone have any suggestions as what i could do ?

many thanks,

Mauler


----------



## JimAtJaxtr (Sep 5, 2008)

mauler said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am thinking of emigrating to one of the greek islands, maybe crete, but would need a year round career, does anyone have any suggestions as what i could do ?
> 
> ...


I think we need a little more info about what you like to do. So many opportunities online allow you to telecommute that location isn't necessarily an issue (so long as you can get an Internet connection). If you like writing, you could do freelancing writing. If you like graphic design, you could do design work remotely. Let me know, and I'll see what I can think up.


----------



## mauler (Sep 1, 2008)

JimAtJaxtr said:


> I think we need a little more info about what you like to do. So many opportunities online allow you to telecommute that location isn't necessarily an issue (so long as you can get an Internet connection). If you like writing, you could do freelancing writing. If you like graphic design, you could do design work remotely. Let me know, and I'll see what I can think up.


Hello, thanks for the reply,

Well i dont know anything about graffic design or writing so i suppose those two are out ! i've just spent the last 22 years in the health service so i feel pretty limited as to what i could do as i dont know much else, i hope this gives you a little more information to go on 

many thanks,


----------



## JimAtJaxtr (Sep 5, 2008)

mauler said:


> Hello, thanks for the reply,
> 
> Well i dont know anything about graffic design or writing so i suppose those two are out ! i've just spent the last 22 years in the health service so i feel pretty limited as to what i could do as i dont know much else, i hope this gives you a little more information to go on
> 
> many thanks,


Well, if there was something that was particularly interesting to you, you could get a degree through an online school (there are a few decent ones), I suppose. That could give you some education and flexibility to move and to leave the health industry. Or do you want to stick with health services? What kinds of things did you do in health?


----------



## militsa (Oct 9, 2008)

*Jobs available to those of us in smaller towns of Greece!!??*



JimAtJaxtr said:


> I think we need a little more info about what you like to do. So many opportunities online allow you to telecommute that location isn't necessarily an issue (so long as you can get an Internet connection). If you like writing, you could do freelancing writing. If you like graphic design, you could do design work remotely. Let me know, and I'll see what I can think up.


Hi! I get the impression you may know a bit more about this topic than most.. Here is my story.. a tragic thing happened.. i fell in love with a greek man on my vacation this past summer.. I am returning from May-sept to see where things go. But like they say "when it's right, you just know!" something tells me I will be a permanent resident of Greece come next summer. Here's where you come in! Expat Expert! I have been looking everywhere for WORK! I will be moving to Sparta, and there are no real jobs there (other than resteraunts and bars which I refuse to do, only because I have spent the last 5 years in school in Canada finishing my Business Degree) So I have begun looking into work as you've described but have found it difficult to find credible job opportunities on the web. How do you know which ones to trust.. i know the obvious that if they ask for money then they're probably scams, but what about all the others? Are these types of jobs such as clerical work online etc legitimately going to make me any money to be able to live off of? Have you or anyone else ever done anything like that? I'm stressing out like you wouldn't believe! I have a job for the Federal Government here in Canada and feel like I am trading in a Bentley for a Pinto in terms of a career and a safe 'cushy life'.. Not just with work but with everything!! health care, social life, personal safety, affordable living, orderly less corrupt gov't... i think this post has turned into a general HELP WANTED! post.. haha sorry I'll post this elsehwere as well just because I think this is too large a mountain for one man/woman to be able to climb!

thanks!


----------

